# [nautilus+smb+mplayer] Lancer une vidéo

## Poussin

Salut,

Petit soucis du jour: J'ai un petit Nas (mybookworld) que j'utilise pour le partage en réseau. Aucun souci pour le monter dans nautilus. Aucun soucis non plus pour lire le contenu avec mplayer depuis le terminal (mplayer smb://mybookworld/lechemin/lefichier.avi).

Maintenant voilà. Ma douce moitié n'est pas trop ligne de commande et voudrait également accéder aux fichiers, mais pour je ne sais quelle raison, nautilus ne veut pas ouvrir les fichiers avec mplayer (uniquement les fichiers sur le NAS, en local aucun soucis). Tout est bien compilé avec USE="samba" donc je sèche un peu.

A tout hasard:

```

$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-x86_64-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_U7300_@_1.30GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 13 Aug 2010 10:45:02 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -msse4.1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -msse4.1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirror.elen.ktu.lt/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ing.umu.se/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS=" en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/dottout"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kpathsea laptop lcms libnotify mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vhosts vim-syntax vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS=" en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

et

```

$ emerge -pv nautilus mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.30.1-r1  USE="gnome -doc -test -xmp" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live mad mmx mng mp3 network opengl osdmenu png quicktime rar real rtc samba schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amr -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mmxext -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio (-svga) -teletext -tga -vdpau (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -nvidia -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

```

Si vous avez une idée, elle est toujours la bienvenue  :Smile: 

PS: c'est vraiment dommage que la complétion et/ou les wildcard ne fonctionne pas avec du smb://

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Et c'est quoi l'erreur que tu obtiens ? Quelle commande est utilisée pour lancer mplayer ? çà doit se jouer quelque part dans ~/.local/share, dans des fichiers en rapport avec le type mime.

Probablement que la commande utilisée ne fonctionne que pour les fichiers locaux (doit manquer le smb:// ?).

Pas très userfriendly, mais peut-être qu'il y a moyen d'écrire ton propre script qui lancerai la bonne commande en fonction de la localité du fichier.

Ensuite un petit coup de clic-droit --> propriétés --> ouvrir avec --> ton script réglerai le problème.

----------

## Poussin

Ah merci, c'est déjà une piste.

Alors, si je "grep" dans le répertoire:

```

 ~/.local/share $ grep -R mplayer ./*

./applications/mimeapps.list:video/x-msvideo=userapp-mplayer-33E69U.desktop;totem.desktop;

./applications/mimeapps.list:video/x-msvideo=userapp-mplayer-MS1NGV.desktop;

./applications/userapp-mplayer-33E69U.desktop:Exec=/usr/bin/mplayer %f

./applications/userapp-mplayer-33E69U.desktop:Name=mplayer

./applications/userapp-mplayer-33E69U.desktop:Comment=Custom definition for mplayer

./applications/userapp-mplayer-MS1NGV.desktop:Exec=/usr/bin/mplayer %f

./applications/userapp-mplayer-MS1NGV.desktop:Name=mplayer

./applications/userapp-mplayer-MS1NGV.desktop:Comment=Custom definition for mplayer

Binary file ./gvfs-metadata/home matches

```

Ensuite, j'ai une machine sous ubuntu à disposition, et là, ça fonctionne via smb... je vais sur la machine grepper un coup et je viens éditer ici ^^

edit: Alors sous ubuntu:

```

~/.local/share$ grep -R mplayer ./*

./applications/userapp-mplayer-FUN1EV.desktop:Exec=/usr/bin/mplayer %f

./applications/userapp-mplayer-FUN1EV.desktop:Name=mplayer

./applications/userapp-mplayer-FUN1EV.desktop:Comment=Définition personnalisée pour mplayer

./applications/mimeapps.list:video/x-msvideo=userapp-mplayer-FUN1EV.desktop;totem.desktop;

./applications/mimeapps.list:video/x-matroska=userapp-mplayer-FUN1EV.desktop;totem.desktop;

```

Donc pas de chance, c'est pas trop ça.

Ce qui est bizare, c'est que malgré le fait que mplayer se trouve bien dans la liste clic-droit --> propriétés --> ouvrir avec, et coché par défaut, eh bien une fois dans le répertoire smb, il ne me le propose pas du tout, il ouvre directement avec totem

----------

## Poussin

Je ne capte pas, j'ai fait un mini script:

```

#!/bin/bash

echo "Nbre de parametres: $#" >> /tmp/test

echo "Parametres: $@" >> /tmp/test

```

afin de voir ce qui est passé comme paramètres.

Depuis le disque local, c'est le chemin absolu du fichier qui est passé. Par contre, depuis le smb:

```

Nbre de parametres: 0

Parametres: 

```

Mais enfin qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc...

----------

## netfab

Comment est compilé gnome-base/gvfs ? Un problème d'option de montage du répertoire samba ? Que donne :

```

$ gvfs-info smb://mybookworld/lechemin/lefichier.avi

```

(note que je n'ai aucune idée particulière, je n'ai jamais utilisé samba, je ne fais ici qu'énumérer les pistes qui me viennent à l'esprit)

----------

## Poussin

Ce qui me semble bizare, c'est qu'avec totem (qui passe tout seul comme soft par défaut en cas de smb) ben ça fonctionne sans soucis

Voilà les info.

```

 $ emerge -pv gvfs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.6.3  USE="bash-completion bluetooth gdu gnome gnome-keyring hal http samba udev -archive -avahi -cdda -doc -fuse -gphoto2 -iphone" 0 kB

```

```

 $ gvfs-info smb://mybookworld/public/test.avi

display name: test.avi

edit name: test.avi

name: test.avi

type: regular

size:  183323912

attributes:

  standard::type: 1

  standard::name: test.avi

  standard::display-name: test.avi

  standard::edit-name: test.avi

  standard::icon: video-x-msvideo, gnome-mime-video-x-msvideo, video-x-generic

  standard::content-type: video/x-msvideo

  standard::size: 183323912

  etag::value: 1281422182

  id::filesystem: smb-share:server=mybookworld,share=public

  time::modified: 1281422182

  time::modified-usec: 0

  time::access: 1281422182

  time::access-usec: 0

  time::changed: 1281422182

  time::changed-usec: 0

  unix::device: 69951

  unix::inode: 1358633

  dos::is-archive: TRUE

  metadata::screen: 

  metadata::nautilus-icon-position: 

  metadata::icon-scale: 1

```

franchement, je ne comprends pas :s

----------

## k-root

nautilus click droit -> ouvrir avec -> commande personalise -> /usr/bin/mplayer %u

----------

## Poussin

grmbl merci bcp, ça marche (comportement différent que ce que je connais, mais ça marche)

Dis moi, c'est documenté quelque part ce %u? c'est quoi, ça vient d'où?

----------

## k-root

The parameters can contain some special tokens which are replaced by 

Nautilus information before starting the command:

%d: base folder of the selected file(s)

%f: the name of the selected file or the first one if many are selected

%m: space-separated list of the basenames of the selected file(s)/folder(s)

%M: space-separated list of the selected file(s)/folder(s), with their full paths

%u: GnomeVFS URI

%s: scheme of the GnomeVFS URI

%h: hostname of the GnomeVFS URI

%U: username of the GnomeVFS URI

%%: a percent sign

http://l10n.gnome.org/POT/nautilus-actions.HEAD/nautilus-actions.HEAD.fr.po

----------

## k-root

hum,  on ne peux pas facilement ajouter plusieur url en meme temps.. c'est pas une tres bonne solution

----------

